# how do I find where it's hiding?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I seem to have acquired an annoying pop-up whenever I use my search engine.(Bing) I've looked in my programs but can't find it there. I recently downloaded the free version of Open Office, so it might have piggy backed on that. I really hate pop ups and would love to find how to get rid of it. It calls itself 'Boost' and has a banner and tiles that enlarge when you scroll over them. Any help for this non-technical woman?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Stef said:


> I seem to have acquired an annoying pop-up whenever I use my search engine.(Bing) I've looked in my programs but can't find it there. I recently downloaded the free version of Open Office, so it might have piggy backed on that. I really hate pop ups and would love to find how to get rid of it. It calls itself 'Boost' and has a banner and tiles that enlarge when you scroll over them. Any help for this non-technical woman?


 ............Try downloading Adblock Plus ! As to Boost , you can do a Restore My Computer and it may help ! You want to pick a restore date that predates your estimated date of your discovery of Boost .


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes get a good adblocker, as there is a bunch of ads that have this Boost in them, you do a google search you will see a list so block them out.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Stef said:


> I seem to have acquired an annoying pop-up whenever I use my search engine.(Bing) I've looked in my programs but can't find it there. I recently downloaded the free version of Open Office, so it might have piggy backed on that. I really hate pop ups and would love to find how to get rid of it. It calls itself 'Boost' and has a banner and tiles that enlarge when you scroll over them. Any help for this non-technical woman?


Yeah, you probably picked up malware. Download & install Malwarebytes. The system scan takes about 1/2 hour. That should find it.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Definitely have some detective work to do tomorrow. I have to tackle this kind of stuff when my head is clear. What makes these intruders think despoiling someone's computer will motivate you to buy their products?!? &#128544;


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's everything you need to know (with illustrated steps) to get it off your computer.

http://malwaretips.com/blogs/shop-with-boost-virus/

Good luck!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

malwarebytes.org 

A friend (who did about 90% of the work) helped me download that and, after following the instructions, it seems to have taken care of the problem. There were 37 malwares listed, the majority of them 'boost'.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Yeah, you probably picked up malware. Download & install Malwarebytes. The system scan takes about 1/2 hour. That should find it.


Well, it was definitely effective on my laptop. Do you know if it works on tablets? My nexus 7 refuses to download Adblock or Adblock Plus.


----------

